#      ?

## Reddiska

/ ,   ,      ...    /   ...   ,   ,

----------


## Lenik

> /


 !       
  -!

----------


## margo1124

,           :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

,   .   ,      ;          , .           :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

...    :Big Grin:

----------

....    ...

----------


## efreytor

> 


...  :Big Grin: ...       ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Reddiska

*efreytor*, **,     ?    ...           ,   -     ...    ,        "".....

----------

,  , ,    ( )     .

----------


## bot67

...
...  ...  ...
       ,      .  :Smilie: 
      .        :yes:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


 ...  ...    ,...       ... ...           :Embarrassment: 

      ...

----------

> .


,   .
 ,    ,        :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

> 


  :Wink: 


> ...


 ** 


> 


 ,   ?

----------


## Reddiska

> 


-!!          , efreytor,   !   :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

> 


  ...13  ...      :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 



> !


       . , ?  :Cool:

----------


## Feminka

,  ,    ,          :Wink: 



> .


  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

:Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> 


...  ....))

----------


## Irusya

> ...  ....))


   ,  ,  "" :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   ?


    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## margo1124

> ?


       ,     ,   ,          :yes:

----------


## margo1124

> 


      ....  "  " ,           :Frown:       ...   :Smilie:

----------

,  :,     ..     - ,       .       ,    .    .     , .     ...

----------


## -25

..       ,   .
 ,        .
 ,       ,  ,     ... )))))) :Redface:

----------


## ellenochka

,    ,       -    .

----------

,      .   6 ,       ,   ,           ,      ,      .
    ?

----------


## tanjucha

> ,    ,       -    .


 :yes:

----------


## Andre

,  .      .    .  :Smilie:

----------

,      (,  ,   ,   ...  :Embarrassment: ).
  ,    .        .

----------


## .

...,  , .        ,   .   ,    .

----------


## 159

.    .    ,     .

----------

.   ,       ,    .         .     ,    . !!!      .    .    .   .

----------


## shape

,

----------


## Irusya

:Smilie: 
"    "  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> "    "


   ,  ** -     ""   ,      ,   **,    :Redface: 


        ,     ,      ,       ""

----------


## Irusya

*Ulyana-2007*,    "        ",   " ")))))
 -       :Big Grin:

----------


## shape

> 


  ?

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> *Ulyana-2007*,    "        ",   " ")))))
>  -


 :Redface:     ....  ,            -     ,        ,  ,    " ",     " ", ""

----------


## YuSa

,   .     ,   .   ,  .  .  ,         ,    ,   . -      -  .  ,   , ,   .

----------


## Dinchik

.          .    .   ,  .    ,      ,  .      ,    .   .    .   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Volk M

-  (  ,   2! ).    .      )  10-      ,    (  ..)  :Embarrassment:

----------

-  ,    ,  .       -.       -  .

----------


## tcherri

,   ,       .  12      -    .

----------

.    ,  ,   ., ,   - :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

.   ,         .
   -  ?

----------


## Reddiska

> -


 -   ,   ,       ()   .  - *Dinchik*, 


> .


    ,        ,

----------


## Lynyrd

. -    :Smilie: 
  ,  ,     .

,      1000  (  ),       -   1000 .

----------


## Alli

:  ,  ,       :Wink:

----------


## repko2

> ,  ,   .


-,  .   ,  )))

----------


## Mouse Grey

,             !   -  ...

----------


## ..

.   .       ""  ,    . ,  ,     )))).     :                .

----------


## Europass

,  ))

----------


## tat9718204

.       ,       ,   ,     ,     .

----------

> ,             !   -  ...


   1,5     ,   5            (,  -  ).
    ,   ,  .
       ,    .
         ,           .

----------


## ODK

,    .     .      ,      :Wink:

----------

.  .   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

- -  -      ?

----------


## Nass

(  ,  ),      ,      :Smilie:

----------


## ellenochka

> ,


..         :Big Grin:

----------


## ksv5051

,        -   ,     !   ()     , ,          !  - ,   !      ?

----------


## Nass

> ..


 :Smilie:       , -  ...

----------


## ellenochka

> ?


   ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ellenochka

> 


,         :Big Grin:

----------

> (  ,  ),      ,


      -? :Wink:

----------

> ,        -   ,     !   ()     , ,          !  - ,   !      ?


,    . :yes:

----------


## shape

> -?


  :Smilie: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nass

> 


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## alexus8607

,   !      ,   ,     -   ,      ,         )))

----------

*alexus8607*,   ?

----------


## @Alena

.      .        .   ,      !

----------

,    !!,    :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,    !!,


-  :yes:   :Frown:

----------


## JIENA

11     7  .
 -  ,    ""  ,   .    ,      ,  ,  ,    - "".          . :Smilie: 

    ,   1  2   .

----------


## minavi

,    . ,      .     .  .

----------


## ika21

- ,   .       -   .         ,     ,   ,     . :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Dubinkin

,  :
-     .      ,   ;
-        ;
-       ;
- ,   ;

----------

,      _'

----------

> ,    . ,      .     .  .


 . :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  :
> -     .      ,   ;
> -        ;
> -       ;
> - ,   ;


  , ,    ?

----------


## Dubinkin

> , ,    ?


  ,    .      ,  ,     .           0.1 . (!),            --  .
  ,      .          :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    .      ,  ,     .           0.1 . (!),            --  .
>   ,      .


0,1-  . ,     . :Wink:

----------


## Nitka2003

> ,  :
> -     .      ,   ;
> -        ;
> -       ;
> - ,   ;


  ,     ,    . 
  .   -?   ...           !!!
?  ?     ?

----------


## Dubinkin

> ,     ,    . 
>   .   -?   ...           !!!
> ?  ?     ?


           ?  ?   .

          .    ,    ,   .        , . -  .

   .

    (  )            .

   ,         . ,    ,   ,  .     .

----------


## Dubinkin

> 0,1-  . ,     .


 :Frown:         ,    ... .

----------


## Nitka2003

> ?  ?   .
> 
>           .    ,    ,   .        , . -  .
> 
>    .
> 
>     (  )            .
> 
>    ,         . ,    ,   ,  .     .



,       ,  .   ,          .  -         .    ?    ? 

,  !  ,     -? .

    . ?  ,        ,  .    .    ,      .     ...    - ,    .     ,      .

----------


## Dubinkin

> ,       ,  .   ,          .  -         .    ?    ? 
> 
> ,  !  ,     -? .
> 
>     . ?  ,        ,  .    .    ,      .     ...    - ,    .     ,      .


   ? ,           ,    ,                  ,  , -,    "   " . 
    ? ,   .    .   ,  ,  ,     "".   ,  .     -   !

  .       . ,      . .      . ,      ?       ?  :Wink:

----------


## Nitka2003

-,  !!!  ...
,  - ,          .    -  .   ,  . ,

----------

> ?


  -     ? ,   .     . ,       .    .

----------


## stas

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zAngel

> 


  -   ?
           ?

----------

> 


-.     .
 , - .

----------


## kuzia

...
   ,   ,  ? ,       ))
   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Dubinkin

> -.     .
>  , - .


     ,    "" :Big Grin:

----------


## ODK

> ?  ?   .


   ,     ,            .      .
 :Wink:

----------

> ,    ""


  -  ?

----------


## Dubinkin

> -  ?


   .
 20.20.    ,    ,              

2. **  *     12     *   , ,  , ,     , ** **  (      1  ),       ,        , -
          .

  ,     :Big Grin:

----------

. -   .  :Wink:

----------


## o.k.s.a.n.a

(      ,     :yes: )     ,      :Smilie: ,    ....        ,    ...    
      / (  )     :Smilie:   :Love:

----------


## Sova2010

> ...
> ...  ...  ...
>        ,      . 
>       .


     .             .     .

----------


## Dubinkin

.      .   ,    ,        !

----------


## Dubinkin

> / (  )


       -  ,   ,    ,  ""   ,        . "        ,     ,    " - ,       "   ".

----------


## Akilah

-    .

----------


## marleo

, ,    !   !     ,     -  ,       ,       .

----------


## wolf09

21     .      , ,   .     ,    .

----------


## marleo

,     .  ,        .     ,     .    ,      ,    ,     - .   ,  ,   ?!    ,    ()    ..    ().        .    ,      ?!

----------


## Lisaya

*marleo*, . ,

----------


## marleo

> *marleo*, . ,


.     ,  ,  ,   "".   ,       ,   ,   , ,  ,   ,  ,   .   ,      ,     .

----------

> ,


   20.   40         .

----------


## marleo

40  .  (,      )    - .

----------


## marleo

( ),   ,      ,     ,   ,   ?!      ,     - ,  !

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,   -  . .    ,,     ,    
,

----------


## Dubinkin

> ( ),   ,      ,     ,   ,   ?!      ,     - ,  !


         -     .  :   - ,     .  ,           .

----------


## marleo

[QUOTE=Dubinkin;52804254]         -     .  :   - ,     .
     .     .   ,       .

----------


## Olekbuh

( 11   :Love: )

 ?      ,         . -   .     -     - ...       :Big Grin:  
  -

----------


## Dubinkin

[QUOTE=marleo;52809835]


> .


- .      ,     ..           ,  .

----------

.. -   ,     .      .   ,  ,   ,  ,  ,    ,  ...   -

----------


## kirilova

10  ,    2   ,    :Wow:

----------

*kirilova*,   ?

----------


## kirilova

**, ,      :yes:

----------


## YuSa

> ...


,   ?

----------


## kirilova

*YuSa*,     ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Refridgirator

,

----------

> ( ),   ,      ,     ,   ,   ?!      ,     - ,  !


   . , ,  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirilova

**,     ?

----------

> **,     ?


.        , . :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Grey

> .        , .


    ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?


  .

----------


## Mouse Grey

.    ? (   !)

----------

.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mouse Grey

?!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------

.  :Wink:

----------


## YuSa

> ,


,    .   ,       .     .    !   ,            -    .

----------

> ,     .  ,        .     ,     .    ,      ,    ,     - .   ,  ,   ?!    ,    ()    ..    ().        .    ,      ?!


,      :Wink: ...   17  -    ,    ,    ,    )      ...          :Wink:

----------


## sema

???

----------


## kirilova

*YuSa*, ,      :yes: ,    :Embarrassment: 
**,         ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> **,         ,


   . ,   ,     :Wink: 
 ,     ?

----------

> ???


 . :Big Grin:

----------


## kirilova

**,      ,    ,     :Wink:

----------

> **,      ,    ,


  ,     ? :Wink:

----------


## kirilova

**,  ,  ?     ?  :Wink:

----------

> **,  ,  ?     ?


, .  :yes:        .     .

----------


## kirilova

**,      :Embarrassment:

----------

*sema*, ,    ,        . ?

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## 6ypaTuHo

.    .      )))

----------


## ptihka

> .


        ?  :Smilie:  
      ,    ,

----------


## ptihka

4   :Smilie:

----------


## Lesik1981

,      - ..

----------


## yojik9

*Lesik1981*,

----------

...   ,          )

----------

> ...   ,          )


    ))    ) :Love:

----------

